# young stallion breeding 8 year old mare



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Most young colts don't know right off. Some actually have to be shown.

My concern is more that if you are going to geld him (meaning he is not good enough to be kept whole), why are you going to breed in the first place.:-o


----------



## mattanittaallen (Jan 30, 2009)

thats a good question, my answer to that is that simply, I dont need to have a stallion around just yet and I'm hoping to keep some of his temperment in the bloodline. I kept his father for a friend a couple of years ago (or three maybe) and he was a joy to have as a stallion but he too was smaller than I would have liked for my own purposes. Not that this is my only desire (size). Katie, the mare is about 15-3 and his father was about 14-2 so I wanted to breed for some size and temperment mix, I also like the thought of ****in off my brother haha. How do you recommend I go about "showing him".


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

mattanittaallen said:


> How do you recommend I go about "showing him".


 
The first time my stud bred he was up on the mare and had it waving around in the air.

Sometimes you just physically take a hold of it and ...ummm place it where it is supposed to go. He had no trouble after that.


----------



## mattanittaallen (Jan 30, 2009)

thanks spyder, I'll try that! It really ought to impress my wife and daughters. haha. I would like to know if my reason for breedin and cuttin sounded reasonable to you......


----------



## mattanittaallen (Jan 30, 2009)

except for the brother part which was more for the benefit of my wife who was standin over my shoulder gettin my coffee cup for a refill


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I have known stallions that had no interest in breeding mares until they were 4 or 5. How tall is he right now? Chances are if his father was smaller and he is smaller the foal will also be smaller...so I'm not sure if I agree with your reason for breeding. I mean, there is a chance that the foal will be over 15hh but not a garuntee. If you are looking for height in a horse breed height on both ends.


----------



## mattanittaallen (Jan 30, 2009)

thanks to you both for the advice, I wonder would the temperment interest you if height wasnt as big a deal and do you think the father will pass temperment too or just make a small ***hole?


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

mattanittaallen said:


> thanks to you both for the advice, I wonder would the temperment interest you if height wasnt as big a deal and do you think the father will pass temperment too or just make a small ***hole?


Some pass on temperment some don't. In some cases the mare's temperment overrides all else.

I personally don't particulary feel colts that are unproven should be breeding and never recommend colts under the age of 3 to be breeding (4 is even better). I deal with registries that simply won't even approve any colt under 3 to be approved for breeding in their registry so my thoughts will be a a long way from yours on this matter.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

In my opinion.. at 2 years old you have no idea how they're going to finish, conformation-wise. I would wait and see if he's even breeding-worthy to begin with.


----------

